# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  طريقة فك الرمز الشخصي لجهاز   Samsung C3312 على التورنادو.

## bodr41

*الطريقة* نختارموديلE2652W   ونوصل الهاتفC3312 على اساسE2652W ونضغط على Mobile Info     
مع تحياتي BODR41

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## gsm_mogador

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ahmed$$

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## rrrmmm

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

